# What Species is This?



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

What species is this?





Thanks,

Scott


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like a creo nymph


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with Rebecca. Looks like Creobroter


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Which Creobroter?? All the Creobroter nymph pictures I can find have a different head shape at that size.

Scott


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks more like _Heirodula solomonensis_ (spelling) to me


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

as you can see it's subadult.. and this is a pic of a sub creo:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v601/Rus...ur/IMG_2641.jpg

*cough* head shape *cough*

Besides, Creoboters has(just like any other flower mantis) a anchor-shaped head not a arrowhead-head.

looks indeed much more like Hierodula sp.

Rookies :lol:


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

A Hierodula species makes sense. The various body part shapes and construction fit that species much better than any Creobroter species of which I could find pictures.

What is Hierodula solomonensis? I did a Google search and found virtually nothing on them. Does that species gave a common name? Is that red/orange color common for immature examples? What color do the adults have?

Maybe Mr. Siwanowicz altered the colors for artistic reasons....

Scott


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

search for _hierodula salomonis_


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

The Jade Mantis......do the immature examples show that color variation?

Scott


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope.. I haven't seen that color before :blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Its a Hierodula majuscula i reckon

Definitely not H.salomonis


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Its a Hierodula majuscula i reckonDefinitely not H.salomonis


Thx, can't remember them being that colorfull tho &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol did no one think to just look at his gallery lol, its a Hierodula sp from Irian Jaya.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk,

Can you provide the link where you see that information. I could not find that information where I found the picture.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/sporty-72317665


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk,

On his deviantART site he seems to think the mantis is a Hierodula or possibly a Rhombodera. I doubt the later.....

Thank for the link!

Scott


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

if it was _rhombodera_ you would of seen a shield


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Do all Rhombodera species have shields? I have just enough knowledge to be dangerous so I was making no assumptions.

Scott


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

the're called shield mantis so yes(correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

idolomantis,

Do all of these have shields?

* Rhombodera basalis

* Rhombodera boschmai

* Rhombodera brachynota

* Rhombodera butleri

* Rhombodera crassa

* Rhombodera doriana

* Rhombodera extensicollis

* Rhombodera extraordinaria

* Rhombodera flava

* Rhombodera fratricida

* Rhombodera fusca

* Rhombodera handschini

* Rhombodera javana

* Rhombodera keiana

* Rhombodera kirbyi

* Rhombodera laticollis

* Rhombodera latipronotum

* Rhombodera lingulata

* Rhombodera megaera

* Rhombodera mjoebergi

* Rhombodera morokana

* Rhombodera ornatipes

* Rhombodera palawanensis

* Rhombodera papuana

* Rhombodera rennellana

* Rhombodera rollei

* Rhombodera sjoestedti

* Rhombodera stalii

* Rhombodera taprobana

* Rhombodera tectiformis

* Rhombodera titania

* Rhombodera valida

* Rhombodera woodmasoni

* Rhombodera zhangi

I don't know that they do.....or don't. Do you?

Maybe they all have shields or leaf-like extensions....

Scott


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

yea they are all the same genus and for what i have seen all of them had shields.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> idolomantis,Do all of these have shields?
> 
> * Rhombodera basalis
> 
> ...


I *think* all rhombodera sp. has shields.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

What does "Rhombodera" mean, anyway? Is it Latin for "Shield"?  

Scott


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 27, 2008)

Whats a rhombus again lol

Rhombodera fusca doesnt have much of a shield if i remember, probably the majority of those species just have slightly broader thoraxes


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 27, 2008)

It's really not as simple as you are all making out  

It is true to say that all members of the genus _Rhombodera_ have shields to some extent. The main thing that distinguishes them from _Hierodula_ is the indeed the pronotal extension, not just the fact that it is there, but the distance it extends over the length of the pronotum. In _Rhombodera_ the expansion runs the full length, without constrictions. In _Hierodula_ it constricts posteriorly (towards the rear) to become almost parallel.

However, to me it seems a bit ambiguous as the shield of _R. extensicollis _ appears to constrict after the 'half way point'. But that's just my opinion and I'm probably 10 years behind :lol: 

Christian, where are you?!!!!! I know there is more to it than this


----------

